# Any hope to get chadlite tier after those surgeries?



## russiancel (Feb 1, 2022)

OK guys, i've posted unfrauded gif of my subchad face. Hope those surgeries ascend me to the chadlite tier. Any ideas should I change, remove or add to this list?

Ascending - from most important to less:
- bimax (underbite)
- chinwing (reccesed chin)
- jaw implant (narrow jaw)
- upper eyelid blepharoplasty (too much upper eyelid exposure)
- buccal fat removal (fatty slavic face despite being quite lean)
- tatoomaxxing (in average, no exaggeration)
- LL in Russia (5'8' poorcel manlet)

I also consider malar implant for my subhuman midface  but idk what think about it. Do you recommend any cheap surgeon in Europe? I keep an eye on dr. Andrei. Bimax will be done in Poland cuz i have insurance which will cover it. Maybe fillers will be sufficient for augmenting my hollow cheeks. @JamesHowlett u said i picked frauded photos so rate now and @maneg1 cuz he said my chin is not recessed at all lol. It's recessed af @Acromegaly_Chad cuz he's an expert with jaw surgeries.


----------



## ROTTING (Feb 1, 2022)

0 

Your plan looks good btw. Remove blepharoplasty maybe idk


----------



## maneg1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Idk if you need bimax because your jaw doesn’t look recessed to me, looking at the clip you posted here your chin looks a lil recessed so all you need is genioplasty for chin advancement a few mm. 

and yes all those surgeries = easy chadlite imo you’re already htn


----------



## .👽. (Feb 2, 2022)

chinwing 
rhino 
softmaxxing like haircut, tatts etc


----------



## Deleted member 14024 (Feb 2, 2022)

I don’t think you need bimax nor buccal fat removal, and to answer your question, you can definitely become chadlite after those surgeries. Quite good eye area as well


----------



## Danish_Retard (Feb 2, 2022)

fuark man it's impossible to cope with subbar eye area

impossible to recreate artificially. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 17110 (Feb 2, 2022)

Leave these forums, everything is genetic ( 99,9 % )


EDIT : And you are a High tier normie right now. Keep it safe


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 2, 2022)

You have a good eye area and base so with all those surgeries you can ascend to chadlite. But that’s obviously If the surgeries are performed correctly and not botched.


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


> fuark man it's impossible to cope with subbar eye area
> 
> impossible to recreate artificially.
> View attachment 1518848


have i got so amazing chadtier eyes??


----------



## Danish_Retard (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> have i got so amazing chadtier eyes??


Yeah bro, you definitely do. Only "flaw" is that together with your nose they give a very slav look.

You can easily become good looking if you just fixed the rest of your face. How you'd do that I don't know tho...





Your primary problem seems to be that you're downward grown with little angularity. F.x. your gonions are barely defined and high set, it has catastrophic effects on your hyoid. I don't know if bone movements or implants would best fix this, probably a combination of both but that will be very expensive.


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


> Yeah bro, you definitely do. Only "flaw" is that together with your nose they give a very slav look.
> 
> You can easily become good looking if you just fixed the rest of your face. How you'd do that I don't know tho...
> View attachment 1519233
> ...


ik. i plan to wageslaving in Germany for chinwing and jaw implant but im not convinced if jaw implant will be good cuz on this forum is many opponents of the implants in young people. @Acromegaly_Chad for example


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

@Lagrange bro i need you here. I know you prefer fillers to implants but fillers for jawline can completely crash my jawline and make it uncanny. I'm afraid of fillers.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> @Lagrange bro i need you here. I know you prefer fillers to implants but fillers for jawline can completely crash my jawline and make it uncanny. I'm afraid of fillers.


So, and you think that IMPLANTS!!! CANNOT crash your jawline, and make it uncanny???? 






Think about it for a while...


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> So, and you think that IMPLANTS!!! CANNOT crash your jawline, and make it uncanny????
> 
> View attachment 1519477
> 
> ...


are u sure Efron got implant? Maybe it's filler or just masseter muscle hypertrophy due to steroids and HGH?


----------



## APJ (Feb 2, 2022)

“LL in Russia” christ…


----------



## vtribal (Feb 2, 2022)

Dude you are gl


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

APJ said:


> “LL in Russia” christ…


+10cm in length or being a cripple lifetime. Deal?


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

vtribal said:


> Dude you are gl


unfortunately not. 2 matches on tinder per day. I'm not sufficient to get laid in 2022. In other words, I'm incel unless I'd start picking below 4PSL girls


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> are u sure Efron got implant? Maybe it's filler or just masseter muscle hypertrophy due to steroids and HGH?


Lol it is NOT his masseters, it is a FULL BLOWN IMPLANT or an osteotomy. FIllers do NOT look like that. It is swelling on top of his brand new jaw. 

And the end results after-bloat are lacklustre. HARMONEY ABOVE ALL. Efron simply looks fucking alien with a square jaw. 

PS. You should already learn your anatomy after a month on this forum man... 

Damn zoomers... do not know where masseter is, but already planning LL


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Lol it is NOT his masseters, it is a FULL BLOWN IMPLANT or an osteotomy. FIllers do NOT look like that. It is swelling on top of his brand new jaw.
> 
> And the end results after-bloat are lacklustre. HARMONEY ABOVE ALL. Efron simply looks fucking alien with a square jaw.
> 
> ...


thus what do you think about chinwing? idk if i will get bimax because i have an appointment with my surgeon in April only... I hope chinwing and maybe bimax can ascend me the most from those in that list above.


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> OK guys, i've posted unfrauded gif of my subchad face. Hope those surgeries ascend me to the chadlite tier. Any ideas should I change, remove or add to this list?
> 
> Ascending - from most important to less:
> - bimax (underbite)
> ...


are u a fucking millionaire?


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> thus what do you think about chinwing? idk if i will get bimax because i have an appointment with my surgeon in April only... I hope chinwing and maybe bimax can ascend me the most from those in that list above.


I think that in your particular case, you do not need any of those. You are ok as you are. 

Your "not slaying" is your mental problem, not your looks-problem. 

Anyways, if you decide to go with invasive options, i really suggest you first try fillers for the jawline, to assess how well it will look later, AND how many mm implant you need.

AND FYI, chin wing is a custom procedure, good luck finding anyone doing it in Russia.


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> I think that in your particular case, you do not need any of those. You are ok as you are.
> 
> Your "not slaying" is your mental problem, not your looks-problem.
> 
> ...


no, im gonna go to the Berlin (anyway i have to go wageslaving in Germany because im fucking poor bastard ) and get chinwing with dr Zarrinbal (one user from this forum will get bimax and chinwing there). 

Bro, i have very little matches on tinder, i'm incel af. Chadlite tier or death.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> no, im gonna go to the Berlin (anyway i have to go wageslaving in Germany because im fucking poor bastard ) and get chinwing with dr Zarrinbal (one user from this forum will get bimax and chinwing there).
> 
> Bro, i have very little matches on tinder, i'm incel af. Chadlite tier or death.


Dude TF you need TINDER for?

Can you like, try to live in REAL life? Anyways, the women on Tinder are just whores. If you need a whore, why not buy a PROFESSIONAL? 

I do not have tinder at all. Never even tried. Well, I escortaxxx, but I am tellin you being 5-6/10, around your level, I can pull beckies! And imagine this, if you just have the balls and ask them out in REAL LIFE, you can get 1 out of 5 invitations, and you get a girlfriend


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> are u a fucking millionaire?


wageslaving in Germany for many years to get those


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Dude TF you need TINDER for?
> 
> Can you like, try to live in REAL life?
> 
> I do not have tinder EITHER. Well, I escortaxxx, but I am tellin you being 5-6/10, around your level, I can pull beckies! And imagine this, if you just have the balls and ask them out in REAL LIFE, you can get 1 out of 5 invitations, and you get a girlfriend


i have no friends and no life bro. Maybe i will go the Spain or Portuguese cuz I have more attention from girls over there than in EE


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> unfortunately not. 2 matches on tinder per day. I'm not sufficient to get laid in 2022. In other words, I'm incel unless I'd start picking below 4PSL girls


Take better pics. You're HTN. The problem could be that you seem to have no social circles. Tinder is 50% lifestyle.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> i have no friends and no life bro. Maybe i will go the Spain or Portuguese cuz I have more attention from girls over there than in EE


Just as I said


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 2, 2022)

@Thompsonz @Birdcell thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 2, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> @Thompsonz @Birdcell thoughts?


this vid he looks good just slavic pheno


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> You're HTN


chadlite tier or death


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 2, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> @Thompsonz @Birdcell thoughts?


Already HTN , needs more ramus and better zygomatic bone


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Already HTN , needs more ramus and better zygomatic bone


so what surgery do u recommend for me bro?


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> so what surgery do u recommend for me bro?


I really don't know any surgeries for zygos besides an implant or filler , and for ramus you could try chewiu , but if you want a surgery then probably some implants , the best being full custom jaw wraparound implants , but there's also a possibility to perform a ramus osteotomy , but IMHO , I wouldn't bother with that , and just go with implants


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> I really don't know any surgeries for zygos besides an implant or filler , and for ramus you could try chewiu , but if you want a surgery then probably some implants , the best being full custom jaw wraparound implants , but there's also a possibility to perform a ramus osteotomy , but IMHO , I wouldn't bother with that , and just go with implants


so do you mean malar implants like in @Gaia262 case?


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> so do you mean malar implants like in @Gaia262 case?


What was his case ?


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> OK guys, i've posted unfrauded gif of my subchad face. Hope those surgeries ascend me to the chadlite tier. Any ideas should I change, remove or add to this list?
> 
> Ascending - from most important to less:
> - bimax (underbite)
> ...


Don't get surgery, doorak.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 2, 2022)

Jamesothy said:


> Don't get surgery, doorak.


+ He's living in Russia , unless he's born in a rich family or some talent , he won't make the money needed for a quality surgery even in 20 years


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 2, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> + He's living in Russia , unless he's born in a rich family or some talent , he won't make the money needed for a quality surgery even in 20 years


He doesn't need it though.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 2, 2022)

@Birdcell @russiancel i heard slav girls like dagestani warriors, its true?


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 2, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> @Birdcell @russiancel i heard slav girls like dagestani warriors, its true?


I live in Germany rn , so idk from IRL experience. But I've heard , that russian women like to slut around with ethnics idk


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Feb 2, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> @Birdcell @russiancel i heard slav girls like dagestani warriors, its true?


No, it is not true. Normal slavic girls would actually consider those guys the same as tadjik immigrants.

Nordic blonde types are all the rage though. but not because of "pheno", but because
a) European white
b) Height

While living in Russia, I never even met many women who care about face that much.
Women in russia care about 3 things: height, character, and money. yes, Russia is one of those rare places, where you can slay if you are an aggressive primate. 

Soyboys maybe popular among zoomers nowadays... but just 10 years ago, no girl would fuck a "handsome" cuck, unless he has his purse loaded.


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> + He's living in Russia , unless he's born in a rich family or some talent , he won't make the money needed for a quality surgery even in 20 years


as i said i plan to wageslavin' in Germany for years...



Birdcell said:


> the best being full custom jaw wraparound implants


but u said i need get better zygo bone. Jaw implant is for jawline, tho


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> as i said i plan to wageslavin' in Germany for years...
> 
> 
> but u said i need get better zygo bone. Jaw implant is for jawline, tho


I said it for the ramus , for the zygos you can use specific implants targeted for that area


----------



## Scorpioned (Feb 2, 2022)

Dont touch your eyes
You look really good except for the underbite and downward growth imo


----------



## russiancel (Feb 2, 2022)

Scorpioned said:


> Dont touch your eyes
> You look really good except for the underbite and downward growth imo


yes, i hope bimax and chinwing/genio fix it


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> chadlite tier or death


PSL autism i swear. I never said to you that HTN is enough, just that on tinder having good pictures helps just as much as good looks.








Brutal reminder for you all: you need sex appeal and NTness to be visible to HTB+ women in 2022.


A nice face isn't enough. You need the sex appeal (muscles, tan, good hair) and NTness to even be visible to HTB+ women in the UK in 2022, otherwise, it's over if you don't improve on these aspects. Incels of 2022: Slayers of GL women in 2022:




looksmax.org




@Amnesia is PSL 6.5-7 but doesn't have ideal tinder matches because of a lack of good pictures that showcase a certain lifestyle or harmony,and doesn't have instagram followers either. Social circle,social status, important on tinder.


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 2, 2022)

look good, what's your height/weight and estimated body fat percentage


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 2, 2022)

russiancel said:


> - buccal fat removal (fatty slavic face despite being quite lean)
> - tatoomaxxing (in average, no exaggeration)
> - LL in Russia (5'8' poorcel manlet





Amnesia said:


> look good, what's your height/weight and estimated body fat percentage


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 4, 2022)

Typical Normiecel 

No surgeon will give you bimax


----------



## russiancel (Feb 4, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Typical Normiecel
> 
> No surgeon will give you bimax


i have consult on 30 March. One ortho said i'm a candidate for bimax. If not, i will do chinwing and some implant, for example jaw. But im porocel and i have no idea who do the jaw implants. In Poland there's no chinwing, nor sidewing, no implants... Only osteo and genio. Over.


----------



## russiancel (Feb 4, 2022)

@PubertyMaxxer its over bro. chadlite tier or death. Being a normie is like living with zero testosterone all the time. It's not a life, it's an agony. O V E R


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 4, 2022)

LOL 
Exactly my thoughts after joining looksmax community
My mind changed since, you shouldn't and will not get all those surgeries


----------



## russiancel (Feb 5, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> LOL
> Exactly my thoughts after joining looksmax community
> My mind changed since, you shouldn't and will not get all those surgeries


i need them to improve my jawline at least. Are u German? (inferring from the nickname)


----------



## russiancel (Feb 5, 2022)

guys, what's ur opinion about fillers for my jawline instead of implant? I've seen it's really legit and implant can look uncanny and is significantly more expensive. Ofc fillers after bimax (if surgeon'd allowed) and genio. @maneg1 @Danish_Retard @PubertyMaxxer @Amnesia @LooksOrDeath @Jamesothy @Thompsonz


----------



## maneg1 (Feb 5, 2022)

russiancel said:


> guys, what's ur opinion about fillers for my jawline instead of implant? I've seen it's really legit and implant can look uncanny and is significantly more expensive. Ofc fillers after bimax (if surgeon'd allowed) and genio. @maneg1 @Danish_Retard @PubertyMaxxer @Amnesia @LooksOrDeath @Jamesothy @Thompsonz


Fillers can look uncanny too and they are temporary. Also risk of infection, fillers migrating over time, etc. Just an overall bad solution imho


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 5, 2022)

russiancel said:


> guys, what's ur opinion about fillers for my jawline instead of implant? I've seen it's really legit and implant can look uncanny and is significantly more expensive. Ofc fillers after bimax (if surgeon'd allowed) and genio. @maneg1 @Danish_Retard @PubertyMaxxer @Amnesia @LooksOrDeath @Jamesothy @Thompsonz


fillers should only be used to fix small imperfections or asymmetries, never to sculpt an entire feature like a jawline or something

when i used it for my chin is wasn't even that much, not even an entire syringe and was to add just a touch of width to my chin to make my point chin less dramatic. Dr's love to overuse fillers cause they get to charge you more


----------



## russiancel (Feb 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> fillers should only be used to fix small imperfections or asymmetries, never to sculpt an entire feature like a jawline or something
> 
> when i used it for my chin is wasn't even that much, not even an entire syringe and was to add just a touch of width to my chin to make my point chin less dramatic. Dr's love to overuse fillers cause they get to charge you more





maneg1 said:


> Fillers can look uncanny too and they are temporary. Also risk of infection, fillers migrating over time, etc. Just an overall bad solution imho


look at that, tho https://looksmax.org/threads/new-filler-jaw-widening-result.415685/ it looks impressive.
Thus implant is the only solution for my narrow jawline?


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 5, 2022)

russiancel said:


> look at that, tho https://looksmax.org/threads/new-filler-jaw-widening-result.415685/ it looks impressive.
> Thus implant is the only solution for my narrow jawline?


ur face melts back into its former self tho after 1.5 yrs


----------



## russiancel (Feb 5, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> ur face melts back into its former self tho after 1.5 yrs


i know, i will refill it every 6 months


----------



## noodlelover (Feb 5, 2022)

Draco_maniac said:


> Leave these forums, everything is genetic ( 99,9 % )
> 
> 
> EDIT : And you are a High tier normie right now. Keep it safe


Anything SubChad will struggle with dating. He might as well risk it. He has nothing to loose.


----------



## russiancel (Feb 5, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> Anything SubChad will struggle with dating. He might as well risk it. He has nothing to loose.


bro, i have no matches on tinder at all


----------



## noodlelover (Feb 5, 2022)

russiancel said:


> bro, i have no matches on tinder at all


I know. It's crazy because you are much better looking than most guys. You probably mog most guys in your gym, if not all of them. But only top 1% get's matches.

Or maybe you need to life style Mog with boats and private plane and stuff. I don't know. I'm in the same boat, except more ugly than you.


----------



## russiancel (Feb 5, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> I know. It's crazy because you are much better looking than most guys. You probably mog most guys in your gym, if not all of them. But only top 1% get's matches.
> 
> Or maybe you need to life style Mog with boats and private plane and stuff. I don't know. I'm in the same boat, except more ugly than you.


thanks bro. I've been roiding (ik, you are against it ) for one week, plan to get tatooed, jaw surgery and then fillers or implant (but probably im too poor for implant)


----------



## russiancel (Feb 5, 2022)

if it won't ascend me, idk what shall I do. Probably rope cuz i can't cope. Im blackpilled af


----------



## noodlelover (Feb 5, 2022)

russiancel said:


> thanks bro. I've been roiding (ik, you are against it )


I realized I was wrong. I personally will never do it as antiaging is more important to me. (And no criminal record)

But I can understand why guys would be willing to sacrifice a few years off their lives to live a better life. Most men have a short window to get laid and find a LTR, and then it's over for them, so I can empathize with them doing everything possible to try to be the top 1% that get's to live a good life in those years, and then join the rest of us rotters.


russiancel said:


> for one week, plan to get tatooed, jaw surgery and then fillers or implant (but probably im too poor for implant)


I'm not an expert on the surgeries but jaw surgery and tattoo sounds good. To get a large area of your body covered, it can take a long time with many appointments and weeks of healing in between. You may have to wait for months before your first appointment, if your tattoo artist is booked up as well, so schedule that as soon as you can. Including initial waiting time, it will be about six months for my sleeve, and around seven, 3-4 hour appointments.


----------



## russiancel (Feb 5, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> antiaging is more important to me.


T solo don't age you. I didn't find any evidence that T can increase skin aging.




noodlelover said:


> You may have to wait for months before your first appointment, if your tattoo artist is booked up as well, so schedule that as soon as you can


I can't bc I have earn money on it beforehand. Poorcel here


----------



## russiancel (Feb 5, 2022)

moreover, i have decent anti-aging routine (retinol, microneedling, spf, exfoliating, good diet with low sugar intake, proper sleep) so im not afraid of it


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 5, 2022)

russiancel said:


> guys, what's ur opinion about fillers for my jawline instead of implant? I've seen it's really legit and implant can look uncanny and is significantly more expensive. Ofc fillers after bimax (if surgeon'd allowed) and genio. @maneg1 @Danish_Retard @PubertyMaxxer @Amnesia @LooksOrDeath @Jamesothy @Thompsonz


I don't recommend surgery for you.


----------



## MrRubiks (Feb 5, 2022)

I don't think blepharoplasty will do anything for reducing upper eyelid exposure. For that you would need a supraorbital rim implant.



APJ said:


> “LL in Russia” christ…


Russia is a good option for LL. I almost went there myself.


----------



## Jew_Supremacist (Feb 6, 2022)

Are you not getting pussy in Russia looking like that? HTN for sure right now, could certainly be chadlite, great eye area even with UEE


----------



## Deleted member 17344 (Feb 6, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


> fuark man it's impossible to cope with subbar eye area
> 
> impossible to recreate artificially.
> View attachment 1518848


Having a bad eye are is fucking brutal


----------



## vtribal (Feb 6, 2022)

russiancel said:


> unfortunately not. 2 matches on tinder per day. I'm not sufficient to get laid in 2022. In other words, I'm incel unless I'd start picking below 4PSL girls


Dude 2 matches per day is more than 80% of men


----------



## Hypno (Feb 6, 2022)

Jaw is subhuman..you got potential..mogs me


russiancel said:


> OK guys, i've posted unfrauded gif of my subchad face. Hope those surgeries ascend me to the chadlite tier. Any ideas should I change, remove or add to this list?
> 
> Ascending - from most important to less:
> - bimax (underbite)
> ...


----------



## spongebob (Feb 6, 2022)

Nohomo but u goodlooking. Only thing I could say is you need a bit more forward growth but still mog in jaw. 
I wouldnt do surgery, I would just gymmax


----------



## russiancel (Feb 6, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I almost went there myself.


how much yall charge for it? i mean this method with magnetic nail inside a bone


----------



## MrRubiks (Feb 7, 2022)

russiancel said:


> how much yall charge for it? i mean this method with magnetic nail inside a bone


I used LON, which was around 17,000 euro. Precice is roughly twice that. I think it's unnecessary for the tibias but absolutely worth it for the femurs.


----------



## thatrussianguy (Feb 7, 2022)

Jew_Supremacist said:


> Are you not getting pussy in Russia looking like that? HTN for sure right now, could certainly be chadlite, great eye area even with UEE


Russia is not easy. I don’t know where you guys got that assumption. 
Half of couples are looksmached the other man always looks better (only zoomer couples were observed) 
So I understand OP’s frustration


----------



## russiancel (Feb 7, 2022)

thatrussianguy said:


> Russia is not easy. I don’t know where you guys got that assumption.
> Half of couples are looksmached the other man always looks better (only zoomer couples were observed)
> So I understand OP’s frustration


admittedly, I live in Poland, but what u described is the syndrome within everywhere in Europe. Indeed, I have barely 40 matches in one week with my tinder experience


----------



## SplendidChap (Feb 11, 2022)

APJ said:


> “LL in Russia” christ…


Don’t use *GOD’S* Name in vain. Repent and accept *Christ*.


----------



## russiancel (Feb 18, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I used LON, which was around 17,000 euro. Precice is roughly twice that. I think it's unnecessary for the tibias but absolutely worth it for the femurs.


and u got 11.5cm in height after one surgery? or you got 2 surgeries?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Feb 18, 2022)

russiancel said:


> OK guys, i've posted unfrauded gif of my subchad face. Hope those surgeries ascend me to the chadlite tier. Any ideas should I change, remove or add to this list?
> 
> Ascending - from most important to less:
> - bimax (underbite)
> ...


gym, getting a tan and being rich will do more to ur smv than bimax nigga


----------



## russiancel (Feb 18, 2022)

Lev Peshkov said:


> gym, getting a tan and being rich will do more to ur smv than bimax nigga


im roiding and gymceling atm 

how can i become rich being an average guy in post-soviet country?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Feb 18, 2022)

russiancel said:


> im roiding and gymceling atm
> 
> how can i become rich being an average guy in post-soviet country?


like i mentioned in (((dms))) immigration to a western country so long as u have the correct qualifications for a good tier job (finance, law, med somethin ggood dont move west to be a builder or fucking janitor jfl) you can make ur racks. retire into early 30s back in EE


----------



## russiancel (Feb 18, 2022)

Lev Peshkov said:


> like i mentioned in (((dms))) immigration to a western country so long as u have the correct qualifications for a good tier job (finance, law, med somethin ggood dont move west to be a builder or fucking janitor jfl) you can make ur racks. retire into early 30s back in EE


being a doctor in Poland is possibly if you have doc in family or have good contacts and lucky. Otherwise you have to pay 2x minimum wage net per month to study in med uni  rn i plan to go wagslaving in Germany and simultaneously study IT remotely


----------



## MrRubiks (Feb 18, 2022)

russiancel said:


> and u got 11.5cm in height after one surgery? or you got 2 surgeries?


2 surgeries. 5.5 cm on tibias and 6 cm on femurs. I could have lengthened more, but I wanted to have good proportions. I had a 6-foot wingspan.


----------



## russiancel (Feb 18, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> 2 surgeries. 5.5 cm on tibias and 6 cm on femurs. I could have lengthened more, but I wanted to have good proportions. I had a 6-foot wingspan.


u did it in Russia?


----------



## MrRubiks (Feb 19, 2022)

russiancel said:


> u did it in Russia?


I did it in Istanbul.


----------



## WenomWenom (Mar 3, 2022)

russiancel said:


> have i got so amazing chadtier eyes??


I think so as well


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 21, 2022)

russiancel said:


> OK guys, i've posted unfrauded gif of my subchad face. Hope those surgeries ascend me to the chadlite tier. Any ideas should I change, remove or add to this list?
> 
> Ascending - from most important to less:
> - bimax (underbite)
> ...


actually yes


----------



## Zenturio (Mar 22, 2022)

I think you know what to do. You are lucky that only the lower half of your face is suboptimal


----------



## ballskin (Apr 23, 2022)

russiancel said:


> OK guys, i've posted unfrauded gif of my subchad face. Hope those surgeries ascend me to the chadlite tier. Any ideas should I change, remove or add to this list?
> 
> Ascending - from most important to less:
> - bimax (underbite)
> ...


You’re in Russia, plenty of easy qts there no?


----------



## russiancel (Apr 23, 2022)

ballskin said:


> You’re in Russia, plenty of easy qts there no?


what's qts?


----------



## ballskin (Apr 23, 2022)

russiancel said:


> what's qts?


Cuties


----------



## russiancel (Apr 23, 2022)

ballskin said:


> Cuties


if you are low inhib, NT, 6'+, and at least 6/10 facially everywhere is lots cuties. Russia is not an exceptional


----------



## hypergamy (Jul 22, 2022)

russiancel said:


> OK guys, i've posted unfrauded gif of my subchad face. Hope those surgeries ascend me to the chadlite tier. Any ideas should I change, remove or add to this list?
> 
> Ascending - from most important to less:
> - bimax (underbite)
> ...


Neck training and MT2 tbh.

Genio would be a better option tbh. Make sure to not adjust the height or width as your chin is already tall and wide. Only advance forward.

Do not skimp on LL. Save your money and go to a reputable surgeon in the states.

Good luck.


----------



## russiancel (Jul 22, 2022)

hypergamy said:


> Neck training and MT2 tbh.
> 
> Genio would be a better option tbh. Make sure to not adjust the height or width as your chin is already tall and wide. Only advance forward.
> 
> ...


this thread is out of date now


----------



## hypergamy (Jul 22, 2022)

russiancel said:


> this thread is out of date now


What's your plan now?


----------



## russiancel (Jul 22, 2022)

hypergamy said:


> What's your plan now?


dyemaxxing, buccal fat removal, ottermode, fillers into gonions (~2ml each side), tatts


----------



## russiancel (Jul 22, 2022)

hypergamy said:


> Genio would be a better option tbh.


i dont care about that chin. its good what it is


----------



## russiancel (Jul 22, 2022)

@hypergamy and i lost fat and looks much more better now


----------

